# Email from Ellie4700 Requesting Pigeon Help.



## rvijay (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi,

I’m not sure how to send a message to the forum but I’m hoping someone can help me. I have had a two pigeon living in my garden for years, today I found one of them being pecked my a crow so I chased the crow. I noticed that the pigeon wasn’t flying away and instead walked to a corner and hid. I can see it’s partner in their tree but I have put the injured pigeon in a box with some food and water. I have kept it indoors so the cats don’t attack it. It doesn’t appear to be able to fly and it’s not moving much. It also only has one eye but this looks like an old injury. Do you have any advice?

Thank you,
Ellie


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Ellie, where in Canada do you live so we can see if there are members close to you? Also could you pls post a photo so people can make suggestions? Thank you for helping him.


----------



## Ellie4700 (Apr 20, 2018)

I’m actually in Scotland, it’s the middle of the night currently but I’ll take some pictures tomorrow morning. Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, a picture may help. Would be nice to see her over all demeanor, and how she holds her wings and such. Is her breastbone very sharp? How do her droppings look? Look way down he throat with a flashlight and see if there is anything cheesy looking down there. 
Is the bird eating or drinking? Do you have some seed you can give to it?


----------



## Ellie4700 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello,

I have given her a once over and she looks physically ok apart from a little bit of blood around her eye and some kind of ruffled feathers around her neck. Her breathing appears to me making a croaking noise occasionally as well. I looked down her throat and can’t see anything that I would class as abnormal. I have left out bird seed for her but she doesn’t seem to be eating anything or drinking. I have tried giving her some sugar water through a syringe but not sure if that’s really working. I have contacted SSPCA and they said to keep doing what I’ve done but they won’t have anyone to come out until later today or early tomorrow. I really don’t want them to take her and release in another location if she is ok, because her partner has been calling for her. Her droppings to me look normal (white + black) but no yellow or anything like that. I have pictures but I’m not sure how to send them. Can I do anything else for her?

Thanks


----------



## Ellie4700 (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Ellie4700 (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

That’s a fledgling pigeon, not an adult. It may not know how to eat on its own yet. If you can get baby bird formula that would be best, as it will help rehydrate him without having to give sub- q fluids. He probably needs antibiotics for the eye though, so finding a vet or rehab center would be ideal. Usually you could just put him back for the parents to take care of, but I wouldn’t do that with that eye.


----------



## Ellie4700 (Apr 20, 2018)

This pigeon is one half of a couple. I’ve had the two of the exact pigeons living in my garden for nearly 10 years. I know they are the same ones because they rarely leave and they each have their own traits. I’m hoping the SSPCA will be here soon. But I’ll try and find some formula anyways. I’ll also contact my local vet and try to get something for her eye. Thanks for the advice, anymore will be graciously recieved.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please make sure that the SSPCA will rehab the burd and not just euthanize her. You mentioned a mate. Is the other bird an adult? This one looks very young. Hope she is ok. Thank you for helping her.


----------



## Ellie4700 (Apr 20, 2018)

I definitely don’t want her euthanised. I want her rehabilitated. I know she is ‘wild’ but I refuse to see her be put down. If I have to I’ll pay for her treatments by a private vet. I also want her to be released back home. Yes, there is another one. The two of them have been together for years. I have put it out in the garden to let it walk around and it attempted to fly but it’s not getting up. If I’m mistaken and it is a baby what should I feed it. I have ran down to the pet store and asked for baby bird formula and they said they don’t stock it. Any alternatives?


----------



## Ellie4700 (Apr 20, 2018)

Also I’m noticing her right wing is dragging a little lower to the ground than the other one. I’ll try and get a picture.


----------



## Ellie4700 (Apr 20, 2018)

UPDATE 

I have spotted both of the parents. In their tree, I’m guessing it’s their baby. So I now need help with that to do with it’s care. Feel a bit silly now. I was so positive it was one of my old pigeons. I will phone around a few pet stores and ask them for formula. I’ve also contacted the vet for medication. Might I ask how long these birds take to learn how to fly? And eat?


----------



## Ellie4700 (Apr 20, 2018)

SSPCA said they would take her and might her down. I refused and said I’ll keep her and take her to the vets, I’ll pay for all her treatment and release her back to her family. she’s a little under weight and she doesnt really want to eat. She has a cut on her neck and a badly damaged eye. I would appreciate any advice on feeding her as she is a little reluctant. I’ll also keep giving her water but I don’t want to hurt her or anything, so any advice on that aspect would be accepted. 

Thanks for all the help,
Ellie


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

It's very important you get enough fluids in her. Has she drank anything in the time you've had her? You can tell if she's dehydrated by pinching her upper eyelid; if it doesn't immediately go back into place, she's dehydrated. Stringy saliva is also a sign of dehydration.

She's old enough that you could just force feed her peas and seeds:


> If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


I've had babies practically weaned at that age, so it shouldn't take too long for her to figure out how to eat.


----------



## Ellie4700 (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you for the advice. How regularly should I feed her? I can’t get an appointment until Monday, so I will need to feed and water her until then.


----------



## Ellie4700 (Apr 20, 2018)

Also, how many peas/ seeds should I feed her? I don’t want to do more harm than good, by over feeding her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do the frozen peas as bootface has suggested. Buy frozen peas, small if you can. Take some out of the bag and put them in a bowl with warm water, or a strainer and run warm water over them till defrosted and warmed. You can start with about 20 peas 3 times a day. Give them to her warm but not hot. Eventually you give a bit more each time and can give 30. They also contain a lot of moisture which does help. Then try to teach her to drink by slowly and gently dipping her beak into a small cup of tepid water. She will eventually learn. Putting water into her beak with a syringe is dangerous, as you can aspirate the bird.


----------



## Ellie4700 (Apr 20, 2018)

I had to feed her 20 last night. This morning I put a small pot of water out and she drank it on her own. I also put some peas in a small dish and she also picked them up on her own. I let her out so she could walk around the garden for a while. Im having to look. I’m having a bit of trouble with the vets just now. They want to put her down! Just because she’s a pigeon. I refused again and told them if it were a dog or a cat would you put it down? They shut up after that, so I’m going to travel a little further away and try and find another vet who will help her. Her eye still seems to be pretty bad. I feel terrible that I can’t do more to help. I hope she isn’t in pain. But thank you all for your concern and ill keep you all posted!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could try to get an eye ointment or drops for that eye yourself.
Wonderful that she ate this morning and drank! Can you get a pigeon/dove mix to try to teach her to eat seed?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Very glad to hear she ate and drank. Thank you for helping her!


----------



## Ellie4700 (Apr 20, 2018)

I have found a vet and have an emergency appointment for this afternoon. I’ll continue feeding her the seed mix I have and some peas. She is a bit more lively this morning but her eye isn’t much better. I’ve been using a small dropper with some water in it to keep her eye clean. I’ll let you know how it goes.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would tell the vet it is your pigeon, not a feral, and insist that they treat her because some vets just euthanize pigeons. Please let us know how she is doing and thank you for helping her.


----------



## Ellie4700 (Apr 20, 2018)

Took her to the vet, I insisted that they call me before doing anything. They agreed that they wouldn’t do anything without my permission. They told me they would have a vet check her and that they would get in touch later today. I’m hoping her bills won’t be too much as I’m only 17 and using my birthday and Christmas money. Hopefully she will be fine. Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't have left her there. Here, when we go to the vet we are seen by the vet and then take the animal home. We don't leave them there for a check up.


----------



## Ellie4700 (Apr 20, 2018)

The vet is a friend of my grans, because I’m paying for its treatment I am it’s owner (I have legal responsibility for it) The vet can’t do anything without my say so.


----------



## rvijay (Jul 2, 2016)

Wow Ellie4700 I didn't realize you are young. Was hesitant to post your email to me here as I thought it might be a spammer but then decided to post it anyways and let the mods here handle it. So glad now that your request was genuine and you are being given excellent support by folks here. Best wishes to your pigeon. I have learned it the very hard way, if helping a feral best not to say it is a feral.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I never say an animal is feral. Our local "rescue" vet killed perfectly fine birds and squurrels before i figured out she didnt care. We adopted our first beloved pigeon, an injured feral, because the local "rescue" just wanted to kill her. We got her fixed up and Phoebe was our dearest love.


----------



## keeta (Nov 23, 2010)

Hope your Birdie is okay ... he sounds like a strong one. I have a 9 year old pigeon that started out like yours with every vet wanting to put it down (here in Australia). Never Never leave a pigeon at a vets in AU unless you are willing to say it's yours and you want to pay for it. \they tell me it's against the law for a vet to care for and put the bird back in the wild. Anyway mine is a darling so hope yours has great luck.


----------



## Ellie4700 (Apr 20, 2018)

Sorry for not updating you all! I’ve been doing my exams and haven’t had time to look at my phone. Just to let you all know the vet gave me her back (confirmed her as a her) and we named her Penny. They sent us home with some medicated eye drops. I had been looking after her and was given the advice that after a week it would be ok to release her. Her eye looks good as new and on the 30th I let her back out to be with her family. She is living in the tree and she is eating the stuff we leave out in the garden! 

Thank you all for the help you have given me, I wouldn’t have been able to help her as much if I hadn’t found this forum! 

Best of wishes, 

Ellie and Penny


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is a wonderful update! Thank you for helping her. Nice to see her back out where she should be, isn't it? You did a great job!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sl glad to hear Penny s doing so well! Bless you for helping her.


----------



## rvijay (Jul 2, 2016)

Excellent, now I am really glad I didn't ignore the initial email request to create this thread. Glad Penny has been happily released.

Just curious, how much did the vet charge in fees and also for the medication ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ellie4700 (Apr 20, 2018)

The vet charged me £30 for the medication and a full check up but I honestly don’t mind. I would have done the same for a cat or a dog so...I can’t see an animal suffer, I’d help them all if I could!


----------

